# Slowly deactivating myself



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Have done one trip in the last two weeks.....with no surges and the low rates I just cant justify driving, even though....for the most part...I actually enjoy it.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Same story here, opposite coast. It just isn't worth the trouble with so many drivers and so few pax. Driving 1 hour or more until I get a ping is not profitable. School will be back in soon and college kids will be back which will help a little but with the amount of drivers on the road I just don't think it will improve enough to make it worth while. Guess I will join the ranks of those who only go online during surges of 2.0 or better.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Another week and did not bother to turn the app on.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> Have done one trip in the last two weeks.....with no surges and the low rates I just cant justify driving, even though....for the most part...I actually enjoy it.


don't you feel the destination filter thing is worth it?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Same story here, opposite coast. It just isn't worth the trouble with so many drivers and so few pax. Driving 1 hour or more until I get a ping is not profitable. School will be back in soon and college kids will be back which will help a little but with the amount of drivers on the road I just don't think it will improve enough to make it worth while. Guess I will join the ranks of those who only go online during surges of 2.0 or better.


welcome to the dark side!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> don't you feel the destination filter thing is worth it?


I carpool with my wife so I dont get to use.


----------

